# Pinky mice



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I just fed my girls a pinky mice and they loved it. I am planning on offering it more often to them as a treat, so I am wondering how often would it be ok? Once a week? They are 64% protein, 17% fat and 9% ash. Each mice weights approximately 2 grams. 

Oh, and I know about the risks of offering raw meat and all that, it was a very well informed decision. 

Thanks!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I asked my vet this, because I was interested to know. He said no more then 3 times a week. But no more then every 3 days is what he recommend. Because of the high protien. Do you feed live or frozen?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I just tried them for the first time, I bought them frozen. I had been thinking about it for the past couple of months, trying to get over the "yuck" factor and then I finally felt ready! :lol: It was nice to see how much the girls enjoyed them. I'll probably stick to once a week, at least for now since we just introduced it to them. Thank you!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was thinking of using pinkies as well. Where do you buy them frozen?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't think I could do it. Especially if they were live. 
I know that's totally terrible of me - especially since I love me some beef and bacon. But I just want to let them grow up & be cute. 
I've even named my stupid mealie colony.
***
I just saw your post that they were frozen. That feels so much better, somehow. :roll: :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PJM said:


> I don't think I could do it. Especially if they were live.
> I know that's totally terrible of me - especially since I love me some beef and bacon. But I just want to let them grow up & be cute.
> I've even named my stupid mealie colony.
> ***
> I just saw your post that they were frozen. That feels so much better, somehow. :roll: :lol:


Same here, PJM >_<

I don't think I could feed a pinky to my hedgie. I wouldn't be able to get over the ick factor.

I saw a video of a hedgie eating a pinky, and it really just turned me off from it tbh.

Annnnnyywayyyy, it's great that your hedgies are enjoying it  I wish I could find something Kashi likes besides mealies >_<


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think I could do the live ones, but then again, a few months ago I thought I couldn't do the frozen ones either, so... :roll: 

I just bought a couple at Petco. I wasn't sure the girls would like them so I didn't want to buy a larger quantity, but now I want to buy more online. I'm doing some research to try and find the best place to order them, if someone has any suggestions I'd love to hear it!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going to try buying them for a chain pet store before I buy them online.

I got these links from a reptile forum http://www.reptileforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13373

They listed:
bigcheeserodents.com
http://www.rodentpro.com


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I had found the Rodent Pro link before and was thinking of ordering it from them. I'll check the other link too. 

Yeah, definitely buy one at the pet store to see if your hedgie likes it -- you don't want end up with a bag of mice in your freezer that no one will eat! :lol:


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> Yeah, definitely buy one at the pet store to see if your hedgie likes it -- you don't want end up with a bag of mice in your freezer that no one will eat! :lol:


 :shock: There's a terrifying image.


----------

